# Happy Canada Day



## Marie5656 (Jul 1, 2021)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Jul 1, 2021)

To all my northern neighbors...  Happy, happy Canada Day


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 1, 2021)

Thank you so much, Ladies!


----------



## Ceege (Jul 1, 2021)

Happy Canada Day to all of our Canadian friends.
​


----------



## Jules (Jul 1, 2021)

Thank you.


----------



## Timetrvlr (Jul 1, 2021)

Thanks! We are very proud of our nation.


----------



## DaveA (Jul 1, 2021)

"My" Canada only includes the area from Quebec City - east, as those are are the only portions that I have visited, over the years. My first visit, with my folks was in 1946 and the Cabot Trail circling Cape Breton Island was still unpaved.

I have always enjoyed my forays into these Eastern Provinces and also the people whom I've met there. Back in the 80's - 90's, my wife and I attended the Quebec Summer Festivals each year. Regrettably, in some of the rural areas in much of Quebec/New Brunswick, French is the dominant language leaving me somewhat "speechless" LOL.

Happy Canada Day


----------



## Keesha (Jul 1, 2021)

Thank you. 
Lots of flags flying today


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jul 1, 2021)

Happy Canada Day … how do y’all celebrate?


----------



## Keesha (Jul 1, 2021)

We celebrated by going out exploring and stopping for some food. It was a very fun day. 
I did spend time thinking about all the indigenous children who died also.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 1, 2021)

DaveA said:


> "My" Canada only includes the area from Quebec City - east, as those are are the only portions that I have visited, over the years. My first visit, with my folks was in 1946 and the Cabot Trail circling Cape Breton Island was still unpaved.
> 
> I have always enjoyed my forays into these Eastern Provinces and also the people whom I've met there. Back in the 80's - 90's, my wife and I attended the Quebec Summer Festivals each year. Regrettably, in some of the rural areas in much of Quebec/New Brunswick, French is the dominant language leaving me somewhat "speechless" LOL.
> 
> Happy Canada Day


The Cabot Trail is amazing.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 1, 2021)

CinnamonSugar said:


> Happy Canada Day … how do y’all celebrate?


We don't celebrate, CinnamonSugar.

In past years we've enjoyed the fireworks show, but aside from that it's just another low-key day for us, and we're good with it.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 1, 2021)

Happy Canada Day to all who celebrate!


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 1, 2021)




----------



## FastTrax (Jul 1, 2021)

www.canada.ca/en/canadian-heritage/services/canada-day-history.html

www.canadianfilmday.ca

www.statutoryholidays.com/canadaday.php

www.nationaltoday.com/canada-day/

www.facebook.com/pages/category/Community/Happy-Canada_Day-1464486850531289/

www.twitter.com/CdnHeritage/status/1410568879718477829

www.instagram.com/explore/tags/happycanadaday/?hl=en

www.nylon.com/articles/ten-canadian-movies-to-binge-on-canada-day

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canada_Day


----------



## Devi (Jul 1, 2021)

Yes, Happy Canada Day to all you Canadians!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 1, 2021)

Thank you so much everybody! 

Nice quiet day and evening, just the way we like it.


----------



## Packerjohn (Jul 2, 2021)

You need to travel the world to really see how good it is to live here in Canada.  As I like to say, "We're not sexy but we're good!"
I tip my red hat to Stompin Tom Connors, Gordon Lightfoot, Gordon Pinsent, Anne Murray, Hank Snow, the Mackenzie Brothers with their beer, Gordon Sinclair, Lloyd Roberts, Tommy Douglas who gave us medicare, the great author Pierre Burton, Terry Fox, Celine Dion, Wayne Gretzky, Nelly McClung, Peter Gzowski, Michael J. Fox, Bob Nolan who wrote "Cool Water," one of my all time favourite cowboy songs,  David Suzuki, country singer, Tommy Hunter, fiddler, Don Messer, Lorne Greene, Jim Carey and even some of those politicians like Sir Wilfred Laurier, Pierre Trudeau and "the Chief" John George Diefenbaker.  Have I missed any?  Sure I have!  Some moved to the US to get more money but deep down they were still Canucks & I am proud to share this country with them.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 2, 2021)

Sorry that I missed the party, Happy Canada Day!


----------

